# Please help looking since 2009 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## CMIKE (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a question can anyone please tell me how I can get some experience coding? I have contacted companies but no one will give me chance. I have been dealing with physician claims since 1997 at bcbs of fl. I get turned down for job after job due to them saying I dont have any experience. I am currently working at a hospital during the registrations and admissions for the emergency room. Someone please help me. 

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennylynh (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you talked to your current supervisor in the ER to see if you can help out the ER Coder and get some training and experience?  Have you talked to anyone in Medical Records or another dept in the hospital?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 22, 2012)

You may want to see if there are any billing services in your area.  A couple in my previous area would hire new coders with little to no experience.  You may start in something like data entry, but as you prove yourself, you can move up.  I mentored a gentleman and referred him to a billing service I had worked for several year prior.  What I told him, ask for the hiring person, tell them your situation and that you are willing to start anywhere, that you want to gain experience.  Fortunately, he has been there for more than three years now, does coding and in fact has some supervisory responsibilities now.  Show initiative, employers like that.  Step outside of your box!!!

Best to you,


----------



## pkmatlock (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, the best thing to do is go back to school and get your degree and then CPC.  That is what I had to do and it seems to be working for me.
Good Luck


----------



## gloya (Feb 22, 2012)

Our company will be hiring soon apply at Concentra.com, Auto Injury Solutions, Demand Package Review. If there is a job posting by Janelle V. looking for a coder thats what you want to apply to, good luck!


----------



## Snshn97923 (Feb 22, 2012)

I would love to work at a hospital, any hospital. All of the advice is great. I would also try a temp agency and see if maybe they have something part time or try another speciality to see if it can get you some more exposure. Best of wishes I'm still trying too. That's all we can do is just keep trying.


----------



## tenaceevol (Feb 22, 2012)

I feel for you because I am in the same situation...even tried with a temp service.  That hasn't gotten me anywhere either since most of the companies that the temp services are working for demand someone with experience.  How do you get the experience when no one is willing to give you an opportunity?


----------



## shawbert (Feb 23, 2012)

I recently became certified and am finding it difficult to find someone to give me a chance.  I am now offering to intern for free for the experience...hope it works out for me.  Just keep trying.


----------

